# Transfer money from US to India using  Credit card...



## hard_rock (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello fellas,

   I have somebody in US who wants to send money to me. I tried paypal but it dint worked. He told it refused to transfer to my Paypal account.. (May be because my Paypal account is not verified..)

   So can you guyz please tell me which is the cheapest way to send money to India(karnataka) from US (using credit card).. It may be DD/Check..


----------



## indian_samosa (Mar 18, 2007)

western union money transfer ....if he has credit card he can send money to you online..but you will have to collect it personally i guess.just check western unoin webpage.


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah indian is right you must use 
western union money transfer


----------



## mod-the-pc (Mar 19, 2007)

Money2India is a service by ICICI and is good.


----------

